# Why Aren't They Yelling!?



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ran out of hay last night. Gave them the last armload this am before heading to feed store.
There's 5 mamas out there & their kids & then some.
Usually the first thing they do when they see me is holler to be fed no matter what time of day.
If the rack is half full they see it half empty & I get the what for. Makes me wonder if I leave too much out there...they are well conditioned but not overly so.
Lately no one has finished their Boer Goat Developer either. :scratch:


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Didn't you know goats are part of the pig family .... they always think they are missing out


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Mine are real fatties too. lol They aren't overweight, but I have no idea where they put everything they eat. 

And someone better save you if you walk outside with something to eat for yourself while they're out free ranging. You get bum rushed and tackled. Especially for Frito chips. lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Mully said:


> Didn't you know goats are part of the pig family .... they always think they are missing out


Hehehee! Shortly after I first got them I emailed my breeder accusing her of selling me pigs. You KNOW they even sound like them while eating.

It's finally summer here at least for a few days. Maybe that's why they arent eating much.


----------

